# Picture contest



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love making picture contests, so I thought I would make another one!
Rules:

1.Pics must be in links
2.Pics must be no larger than 640 X 480 (if you need help resizing, ask me)
3.One picture per category
4.Pictures must be taken by you
5.In the riding pics, it must not be you riding, (see above rule)
6.Ends on september 10


Categories:
Horses running
Artistic horse
Artistic landscape
Foals
Herd of horses
Mare and foal
_____________
English
Jumping
Dressage 
Cross country
western
barrel racing
Reining
Cow work


Now post post post!!!


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Horse Running:
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/Imp20.jpg

Artistic Horse?
I don't know it looks artistic to me.
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/Imp24.jpg

Dressage:
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Dressage56/Imp11.jpg


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Could we add more categories? Like:
~Horse and kid
~Horses at Liberty
~Funny Horse
~Crazy Horse
~Bareback
~Horse and Tack
~Halter
~Training
~Mare:
~Gelding
~Stallion:
~Rolling:
~Riding Pics(On top of your horse):
etc. 

Horses running:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/SANY0440.jpg
Artistic horse:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/DSCN4958.jpg
Foals:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Jessicas Barn/DSCN5499.jpg
Artistic Landscape;
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/mrsclariceshorses/SANY0437.jpg
Western:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/SANY0110.jpg


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Mare and Foal
http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/Sammy_D_photo/DSCF0386.jpg

Foal
http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo89/Sammy_D_photo/DSCF0382.jpg


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dressage

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd356/Cyberling/pic1.jpg

Jumping

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd356/Cyberling/pic10.jpg


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll have to look through mine... but it WOULD be nice for a few more categories. Even something like racing... I can get a ton of pictures of harness race training... 

But for the most part... because the barn that I'm at isn't a high-calibur sport horse training stable, but a lower-level racing stable, I can't get many pictures of stuff like that.

Maybe have a "traditional" costume horse category?

Or cart horse (not harness, but cart)?

Heh... I'd probably win both of those easy...


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

my entries arn't ready yet, but can I add driving and racing? or just have one as english


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Artistic Horse:
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/ChestersEye.jpg

Herd of Horses:
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/BlueRedandYellow.jpg

Artistic Landscape:
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/FancyPonyStallion3.jpg
(Might re-enter this one... if it's OK...)

Mare and Foal:
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/Peekaboo.jpg
(it's a mare, and a young 1 or two year old colt... so yeah... kind of...)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Foals:
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u194/black_opal_photos/Luna album/Luna028.jpg


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Mare & foal
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir150-2.jpg
Artistic ? (not sure if ths falls under that category)
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir017-1.jpg
Horses running
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir558-1.jpg
Horses and landscape
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir001-1.jpg
Herd of horses (little different)
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir090-1.jpg
Foal
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/folaldafer032-1.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

We can add more but they need to have atleast 3 entries for it or it will be skipped!


EDITED CATEGORIES

Costume
Driving
Racing
Harness racing
Horse and kid 
Horses at Liberty 
Funny Horse 
Crazy Horse 
Bareback 
Horse and tack 
Halter 
Mare: 
Gelding 
Stallion: 
Rolling: 


Remember only one picture per category! Or it will be ignored!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Good more catagories.


Stallion


http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd356/Cyberling/pic20.jpg

English (hunter flat)

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd356/Cyberling/pic19.jpg


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Coolio. I'll have to dig through and see what I have.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> Remember only one picture per category! Or it will be ignored!


Oops!  Sorry, can a moderator remove one of my previous links? You can pick.

Landscape:
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u194/black_opal_photos/Stella pics/aug08011.jpg


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Bareback:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/DSCN5062.jpg
Halter:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Jessicas Barn/RSCN5504.jpg
Training:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Jessicas Barn/DSCN5483.jpg
Mare:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/SANY0133.jpg
Gelding:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/...als/Horses/Comanchee and Thunder/DSCN5812.jpg
Stallion:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/...als/Horses/Comanchee and Thunder/DSCN5784.jpg
Funny:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/...als/Horses/Comanchee and Thunder/DSCN5786.jpg
Horse at Liberty:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/...als/Horses/Comanchee and Thunder/RSCN5827.jpg
Crazy Horse:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/SANY0088.jpg
Rolling:
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/...als/Horses/Comanchee and Thunder/DSCN5798.jpg
~Riding Pics(On top of your horse):
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/DSCN6229.jpg
Horse and tack:http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll160/pink12pony/Animals/Horses/Abigail/SANY0121.jpg


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, here are my entries!

Oh and sorry if they're not the right size, I'm terrible at resizing anything... :? :wink: 

Crazy Horse
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_8870.jpg

Artistic Horse
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_8865.jpg

Horses Running
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Mini Horses/IMG_5238.jpg

Herd of Horses
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Mini Horses/IMG_5205.jpg

Artistic Landscape
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Mini Horses/IMG_5129.jpg

Foals
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Mini Horses/IMG_3097.jpg

Barrel Racing
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Rodeo/IMG_1097.jpg

Western
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Rodeo/IMG_1085.jpg

Dressage
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Lippizanner Show/IMG_0538.jpg

Stallion
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Lippizanner Show/IMG_0527.jpg

Rolling
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Mini Horses/IMG_5275.jpg

Mare
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Horses at Shenanigans/IMG_5947.jpg

Gelding
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Horses at Shenanigans/IMG_5091.jpg

Halter (not sure if this fits??)
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_0119.jpg

Horse and Tack
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_0130.jpg

Funny Horse
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_8641.jpg

Horses at Liberty
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o36/mudypony/Brickens/IMG_9605.jpg

Wow, that was a lot. :shock:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wonderful pics everyone!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i have a question... i have a picture but i cant get it down to 640 * 480...it wont get that small.. do you think you can help?? thank you!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yes I can help you! Just send it to me in a pm and I will fix it for you!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Come on peeps! POST!! haha!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Artistic? (It's my favorite pic of Stella)

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u194/black_opal_photos/Stella pics/stellaJuly08007.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*PHOTO CONTEST CLOSED!!
I am judging right now!*


----------

